# Distance Education - WTS & GPTS



## RBDude (Aug 6, 2004)

Do any of you guys actually know of someone who has completed a MDiv or MA from Whitefield Theological Seminary or Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary via distance education? 

How long did it take them?  

Thanks,
RBDude


----------



## matt01 (Aug 7, 2004)

If I may slightly hijack the thread... For those of you who are currently studying at Whitefield, or GPTS, how are your studies going? Are you progressing at a good pace?


----------



## kceaster (Aug 9, 2004)

Pastor Clevenger,

I am a student at GPTS, so I can at least give you imput from there. The degree program is not necessarily designed for distance education. There are strengths and weaknesses. But, all in all, you are supposed to be able to finish in 6 years - faster, if you are closer and can take more classes on campus. It may take me a bit longer, though, as I cannot take more than one class during the day, which is when most of the online classes are offered. They have a good selection of classes on DVD and Video, and more coming all the time. It is a good format. You don't get to ask questions, but most of the professors will answer your questions offline. I am having problems with the language courses, though. Those are not available on DVD. The homiletics classes will not be on DVD, either. And, I'm not sure if they are available online either. Some of those are over a weekend because they are Practicum. You have to be present.

Some men just pack up and go. But, after having seen it from all angles, I do not prefer to be on campus. One of the biggest obstacles is not the money or the moving, but the sheer fact that I am OPC and there is not an OP in the state, now. Bruce, please correct me if I'm wrong. There are two OP's within 20 miles of each other here in Indy. I hope to divide my "Practicum" time between the two and be mentored by both pastors.

So, although it would help me to progress academically if I were to go to Greenville to study, in some ways, I would not get the practical experience there that I am certainly going to get here. To me, and the people I associate with, ministerial training is about 40% academic and 60% practical application. Perhaps it is lower and higher depending. But, I consider myself to be in a great spot, even though it may take me 10 years to finish. Since I plan to be a minister of the gospel here, I may as well stay here while I am being trained to do it.

Perhaps you have the same situation, especially since you are already a pastor.

Matthew,

It is going well. I am better than I thought I would be, but I am not as good as I am capable of. I took 5 classes last year and I am carrying a 3.3 grade point average. After having not been in formal education for 16 years, it has taken me a bit of an adjustment to get back into it. But, I haven't really got into the meat of things yet. I have taken Rhetoric, Logic, Intro to Reformed Theology, Presbyterian Church History, and Beginning Hebrew. This year, I am planning on Hebrew II, Philosophy, Intro to Homiletics, Ancient Church History, Medieval Church History, OT Introduction, and Beginning Hebrew Exegesis.

I really enjoyed Hebrew and I am looking forward to continuing that. I am also looking forward to the Homiletics class. I will actually be on campus for that one as it is during the winter term in January.

Patience is a virtue with GPTS. You must have it in order to succeed from a distance.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## RBDude (Aug 10, 2004)

Kevin,

Thanks for the information on GPTS :bs2: 

I still have not heard of anyone completing a MA or MDiv degree from Whitefield or Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary via distance.  

Thanks,
RBDude


----------

